# Hello from Colorado



## AuntieM (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello everyone! Thought I'd do a quick introduction. 
I'm a daughter of a WWII vet, married into WWII aircraft restorations and am currently helping with a new upcoming WWII aircraft museum out here in Colorado. 

I found this site while looking for ideas and others who are also interested in our WWII heritage - which I might add this site is the best I've found thus far! 8) 
So much to learn and read here! I can't wait to get caught up... if that's possible 

~M~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2009)

AuntieM said:


> Hello everyone! Thought I'd do a quick introduction.
> I'm a daughter of a WWII vet, married into WWII aircraft restorations and am currently helping with a new upcoming WWII aircraft museum out here in Colorado.
> 
> I found this site while looking for ideas and others who are also interested in our WWII heritage - which I might add this site is the best I've found thus far! 8)
> ...




Hi Auntie and welcome!

I live in Lakewood, work at USAFA and fly out of Metro (Jeffco). This museum - is it Platt valley?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the family AuntieM!


----------



## Torch (Apr 14, 2009)

Yup,welcome from another Coloraden.


----------



## AuntieM (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 

Hi FLYBOYJ, no the museum will be at COS airport. Ground will be breaking soon for it and it will be awesome to say the least! 
I wasn't sure about giving the name of it and if that would be considered spam? I seen what you all do to spammers and it ain't pretty. 
If yes, then please feel free to shoot me a PM and I can tell you more.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2009)

AuntieM said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome!
> 
> Hi FLYBOYJ, no the museum will be at COS airport. Ground will be breaking soon for it and it will be awesome to say the least!
> I wasn't sure about giving the name of it and if that would be considered spam?


No worries Auntie, go ahead and post the musuem info - that won't be considered spam.



AuntieM said:


> I seen what you all do to spammers and it ain't pretty.


----------



## AuntieM (Apr 14, 2009)

The National Museum of WWII Aviation. Have you heard of it?
The closest model for the museum is the National World War II museum in New Orleans that was the vision of the historian Stephen Ambrose. 



FLYBOYJ said:


> No worries Auntie, go ahead and post the museum info - that won't be considered spam.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello Auntie, and welcome from England. Marvellous to learn that a museum is being created, and I wish you all the best of good luck in your fine venture.


----------



## seesul (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2009)

G'day AuntieM welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 14, 2009)

Greetings AuntieM from a wet and cold Michigan.

You are right about what we do to spammers. It is about like being a target at a machine gun free fire range!

Post all you can about your new musuem. We are the people that will find a way to visit. Once you break ground, please start a thread and post pictures of how things are going. And post plans of what you envision the museum to become. The moderators should make that a "Sticky" for you. I am sure I won't be the only one that would enjoy seeing the progress.

If you want input on some idea, share it. We will give you many to pick from!

And forget getting caught up. There is too much going on here to keep up with unless reading this forum is all you want to do!

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome Auntie! Lived in Aurora for a year - long time ago!

Love to hear about the museum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site AuntieM.
Hope you have time to post pictures of the progress of your new museum.
Sounds like it will be a wonderful place to visit.

Wheelsup


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## AuntieM (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!
It’s really neat to see so many people from across the globe interested in WWII aircraft! 

Let me first say that the Museum is not mine and I am only an associate. It is a non-profit organization that will rely on donations to keep it going and that will also determine how fast things will get done. So far, around
1.5 million has been put towards it. 
If all goes well, hopefully it will be done in a couple of years.

The main theme of the museum will be the home front. How ALL helped contribute to the effort of building the planes. Of course, there will also be aircraft, gift shop, and shows.
When the time comes, I will make up a nice presentation with pictures and get the approval of the mods here to post.

I would also love to hear ideas!!!

Thank you again!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 15, 2009)

AuntieM said:


> When the time comes, I will make up a nice presentation with pictures and get the approval of the mods here to post.
> 
> I would also love to hear ideas!!!
> 
> Thank you again!



AuntieM:

I am sure you will be given a Red Carpet invite to post all you want about the museum. You can bet the ranch that we will both comment and give you ideas.

This is not the most friendly time to raise money, but far from impossible. A local private college just got a million dollars from a secret donor. So it is happening! 

I am still rather new to this board, so I don't know if having a way to comment on a future WWII museum has happened here before. If this is the first or even if it isn't, what a neat thing to happen. We will be having a chance to tweak how this history will be preserved.

We are losing our WWII generation very fast. This is not only a way to preserve, but to show people how it was then. So many people can't even name the Axis Powers. We no longer teach WWII history. So AuntieM, you have a huge knowledge vacuum to fill. I wish you the best and to be a huge success.

Bill G.


----------



## AuntieM (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you Bill G!

I had planned on starting another thread specific to the museum this weekend, but now need to wait till next weekend. 
The board of directors are meetings this week and after I am briefed, I will have a better idea on what to put in the thread.
Like mentioned before, the museum's theme will be the "Home Front". There will be air shows and planes, but the main focus will be what it took to build the planes. Manufactures, people who built the planes, the pilots and their stories, the people at home and more.
8) 

Meanwhile, I'll get my ducks in a row and will be back with more information.

Many thanks again everyone, really appreciate the help an welcomes!


----------



## Denahue (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome AuntiM from Palisade CO.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome to forum, hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## renrich (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome Auntie from Durango, CO. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

Surporting you,AuntieM! Best Wishs to you!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Happy posting.


----------

